# Never had wild wood ducks come so close



## GAJoe (Apr 13, 2018)

Never had wild wood ducks come so close and not spot me. Things have greened up so my camo hid me well. They hopped up on a log about 10 yards in front of me. Glad I stretched this morning; I had to freeze in uncomfortable positions for several minutes multiple times. They were so unaware of my presence that they took a nap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow!!! Those are great shots!!!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2018)

Great shots!!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Apr 13, 2018)

Really good shots.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 13, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks all!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 15, 2018)

Great detail in those.  Beautiful shots!


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## rip18 (Apr 18, 2018)

What a treat!  Glad you were there to take advantage of the opportunity!  (And did what you had to do - camo, still, etc. to help make that opportunity happen!)


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 18, 2018)

thanks


----------



## littlewolf (Apr 18, 2018)

Impressive!


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 18, 2018)

Awesome photos.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 18, 2018)

*Don't know why I posted the image with the feet cut off.*

Don't know why I posted the image with the feet cut off. These are better.


----------



## pdsniper (Apr 24, 2018)

looks like hes posing for you fantastic pictures


----------



## carver (Apr 24, 2018)

As always great shots Joe


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------

